# pro-rata v/s non pro-rata



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

I have seen people mentioning about pro-rata and non-pro-rata occupations/ANZSCO codes in many threads.

What does this mean? is it applicable for SC190 or both 189/190?


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

Pro rated occupations are occupations that receive very high number of EOI applications. Because of the ‘popularity’ of these occupations, invitation places are staggered to ensure the quota’s for these high demand places are not given out too quickly. This way the system allows higher point applicants to be considered throughout the programme year. 
There's nothing called non-pro rata, rest of the occupations could be called non-pro rata though. 

Note: the text is copy paste from a differnt site, but serves to explain the purpose.


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> Pro rated occupations are occupations that receive very high number of EOI applications. Because of the ‘popularity’ of these occupations, invitation places are staggered to ensure the quota’s for these high demand places are not given out too quickly. This way the system allows higher point applicants to be considered throughout the programme year.
> There's nothing called non-pro rata, rest of the occupations could be called non-pro rata though.
> 
> Note: the text is copy paste from a differnt site, but serves to explain the purpose.


Thank you


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> Thank you


well so for 2017-18 the pro-rate occupations out of the SOL list were

2211	Accountants*
2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers*
2334	Electronics Engineers*
2335	Industrial, Mechanical and Production Engineers*
2339	Other Engineering Professionals*
2611	ICT Business and Systems Analysts*
2613	Software and Applications Programmers*
2631	Computer Network Professionals*

I might have missed few others. So these listed would have invite rounds every 2 weeks while the rest of the other occupation could be filled at the beginign of the year if enough apply for those. 

Regardless of the list, higher pointers are always invited first 

I am sure other seniors folks would help add more clarity if needed


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

santhoshpkumar said:


> well so for 2017-18 the pro-rate occupations out of the SOL list were
> 
> 2211	Accountants*
> 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers*
> ...



I would like to add further to the above and it might sound as a correction. The above statement states that non pro rata could be filled in the initial stages itself. But i do not think that is how it is categorzied.

The above occupations that has been mentioned has too high volume of applications coming in. To handle it efficiently and to have the quota open throughout the year for all the invitation rounds , certain occupations are categorized as pro rata where people with high points get first priority.

In non pro rata the volume of applications are relatively small and it seem to remain through out the year. However both operate in the same way. People with high points get first preference


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> I would like to add further to the above and it might sound as a correction. The above statement states that non pro rata could be filled in the initial stages itself. But i do not think that is how it is categorzied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

My occupation is 263212 which is on STSOL but not on MLTSSL. Does this fall under non-pro-rata occupations? I have decent overall chances in 190 an 489 since my score is 75 without State nomination points. Now my issue is I have not created an EOI for 189. Should I create one since 189 is a very powerful visa


----------

